# Table legs



## Theo62 (Aug 27, 2009)

good day all, this is my first time and I look forward to lots of chats.I have turned table legs 90mmX90mm but now want to put 8 vertical grooves into the bottom of the legs about 8mm wide and 100mm long.Please can anyone advise me.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Build a box over the lathe that will allow the router to run along the leg (set up in the lathe) Route the groove in a couple of passes.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetinigs Theo and welcome to the router forum,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Theo62

The Craftsman Router Crafter is a great tool for that job,,you can find them on eBay for about 50.oo bucks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Craftsman-Route...Bits?hash=item4ceab39b27&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...in_0?hash=item4ceaaa741c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...in_0?hash=item1e581402fe&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

===========



Theo62 said:


> good day all, this is my first time and I look forward to lots of chats.I have turned table legs 90mmX90mm but now want to put 8 vertical grooves into the bottom of the legs about 8mm wide and 100mm long.Please can anyone advise me.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Theo.


----------



## Theo62 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the info it has helped a lot. I have updated my profile so hope it helps.The only problem I see with the craftsman is that is does up to 3" ,now being from South Africa we work in mm and my legs are 110mm in diameter which is about 5'' so what is available to do that, as in the beginning I only want to do legs with 8 grooves in it can one not make a jig? and how. All thanks again. Cheers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Theo

Because of the diam, then I would use Mike's way,,I have a picture or two but it's just very simple open end box that fits over stock in the lathe ,if you have a index on your lathe you have it made if not you will need to make a simple one..

The box has a slot down the center to carrier a guide..

==========



Theo62 said:


> Hi all, thanks for the info it has helped a lot. I have updated my profile so hope it helps.The only problem I see with the craftsman is that is does up to 3" ,now being from South Africa we work in mm and my legs are 110mm in diameter which is about 5'' so what is available to do that, as in the beginning I only want to do legs with 8 grooves in it can one not make a jig? and how. All thanks again. Cheers


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Theo62 said:


> Hi all, thanks for the info it has helped a lot. I have updated my profile so hope it helps.The only problem I see with the craftsman is that is does up to 3" ,now being from South Africa we work in mm and my legs are 110mm in diameter which is about 5'' so what is available to do that, as in the beginning I only want to do legs with 8 grooves in it can one not make a jig? and how. All thanks again. Cheers


Hi Theo

This might give you some ideas for building something. If you want more info, please ask.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Peter has just illustrated what I use on my lathe, without the end spikes, as these are part of the lathe. A couple of horizontal brackets under the lathe bars hold it all firm. As Bob wrote, an open ended box with router support.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Found this in search http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/lobby/9262-lathe-jig-lathe-jig.gif


----------

